# Omni roast issues with brewed coffee



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

I currently have a bag of coffee from a well regarded roaster that I just can’t enjoy. This has been happening occasionally since giving up on espresso and going all in on filter a couple of years ago.

At my normal brewing temperature it’s bitter and smokey. By reducing the brew temperature I can get something that’s more pleasant but still has faint smokiness and lacks the vibrancy and pleasant acidity of a filter brewed close to boiling.

I got 2 bags of coffee from this roaster and the other one is delicious! Other roasters I’ve stopped ordering from as I find them to be hit and miss in the same way - some coffees just too dark for my taste.

Upon reflection, I think all of these coffees have had one thing in common - omni-roasting.

I can’t remember having an over roast coffee from a decent roaster that had a ‘filter’ roast profile.

Has anyone else had the same experience?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's very hard to buy light roasted filter coffee in the UK at the moment. Omni roasting is really hedging your bets - roast a decent coffee, then burn it a bit so that people won't spit it out when they try running through an espresso machine.

Several roasters I used to get light roasts from now roast inexplicably dark, even for filter, some nonsense about "learning a thing or two, compared to the old days..." and darker roasts, "bringing out more sweetness..." (nonsense).

Squaremile seemed to go this way first, Hasbean soon after...than many others.

Lately I have enjoyed:

Kiss the Hippo, Buki, honey red Bourbon

Crankhouse Wilton Benitez Granja Paraiso 92 anaerobic washed added microbes Gesha

The Barn Nano Challa, washed heirloom


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

MWJB said:


> It's very hard to buy light roasted filter coffee in the UK at the moment. Omni roasting is really hedging your bets - roast a decent coffee, then burn it a bit so that people won't spit it out when they try running through an espresso machine.
> 
> Several roasters I used to get light roasts from now roast inexplicably dark, even for filter, some nonsense about "learning a thing or two, compared to the old days..." and darker roasts, "bringing out more sweetness..." (nonsense).
> 
> ...


Ah, so you’re even being burned by filter roasts.. That makes me question my omni-roast hypothesis.

Thanks for the recommendations - I’ll check them out.

I normally have a kilo bag of something affordable from my go-to roasters and then treat myself to something special for evenings and weekends. And annoyingly it’s the ‘something special’ from well regarded roasters that I’m having issues with.

I find the filter roasts from Extract, Rave and Bailies here in N.Ireland to be dependable. Never exceptional, but never too roasty and fairly affordable.


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve found MICROLOT 2145, BURUNDI - FILTER from 39 Steps to be bery good.


----------

